# The Double Vision Blocker Review!!!



## TOPBOWARCHERY

thanks for the thumbs up, keep a look out i'm going to come out with another killer product soon and i'll send you one. if you need more check out www.topbowarchery.com Thanks again


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*blocker*

*ttt*


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

:set1_applaud:*TTT*


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## archerycharlie

*Double vision blocker*

I was at the Nationals last year in Louisville and was shooting with a piece of scotch tape on my glasses like i had been doing for several years. This fellow asks me why the tape and i told him to block the vision of the target with my left eye as i am right handed shooter. He gave me one to try. I took it home and put it on my bow.:mg: Wow this is so much better than the tape and don't get told 50 times at shoots that i have some thing on my glasses. I am going throught the target panic session right now so am not using it but when i get back to shooting with my scope i will be using the DOUBLE VISION BLOCKER. I love it. charlie


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thanks for the good word charlie, Hope to see you in KY. next year, Tim


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## archerycharlie

bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thanks for the support AC


----------



## squaretail

*Help*

I have a problem seeing two sight rings and pins and I also use a piece of tape on my glasses to solve the problem. I have no problem seeing the target down range. Do you think this product will help me?

Rob


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Hi Rob, I use to do the same thing(tape) and the blocker works great for me. I think it will work for you to.


----------



## IDarrowflinger

Can you post a pic of this thing? I cant quite picture it. I am a right eye dominate lefty. I am considering learning to shoot right handed, but I'd rather not.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*Blocker pics*

Try a search of the double vision blocker in classified adds, or manufactures fourms. for more pictures,thanks.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Ttt...


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

to order one call 989-426-1883


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*bump*

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## firemanbrown

I can tell you this is a first rate product, give one a try and you won't be disapointed. Dan


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*blocker*

Thanks for the thumbs up on my Double Vision Blocker Dan, are you going to be able to be be my rep. for Butternut?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## SandSquid

WOW, what a difference shooting with both eyes open makes, even if the other eye isn't really "doing anything"!!!!

My left/right "misses" were greatly decreased and my scores jumped from 300 35X to 300 47X in one day!

Now I need to fix those up/down misses ;-(


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

That great news I don't know of any other $15 product that can add 12X's right out of the box, Good luck,shoot straight, and tell others.Thanks again for trying the Blocker!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Ttt


----------



## xview

*Double Vision Blocker*

Problem L and R eye equal.Eyes fight each other while on target.

Positives-
3D Problem solved
Indoor Problem solved
Installation very simple( Must have the ability to remove the backing off of velcro strip, and stretch rubber band with fingers):wink:

Negatives-

Need more UV resistant o-rings down to the last one in the package.

For those that might actually view this as a reason not to purchase a great product for the visually challenged O-rings are about .25 at any hardware store.

Overall

Works as intended. Awesome Product!!! Have and will continue to recommend to any one I come across with a dominance problem.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thanks for the thumbs up! we have change the o-rings to a uv protected part and is now in full production. I back this product 100% send me your address and I will send you some more updated o-rings FREE! and anyone else that got some of the first o-rings please pm me. Thanks for the support.


----------



## SandSquid

As grateful as I am for the free upgrade, I'll hold of until I *need* them.There is nothing wrong (yet) with the ones I have.


----------



## xview

Talk about customer service! Thank you. I have a couple grand invested into my setup. I don't mind spending a quarter. What an awesome gesture!

Can anybody think of a reason not to invest your scores in this man, and this product?

More thumbs for ya!

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

3to the top


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

keep in touch, when you need some i'll send them. thanks for using my Blocker!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

great ata show


----------



## halvy

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

move up, this is hot!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*NFAA RIC ruling on the Blocker*

*The Double Vision Blocker has been APPROVED by the NFAA for use in all Bowhunter styles*


----------



## Scramblerman72

we had a rep come to the shop for us to start stocking them while I hated it for my bow, as I don't have the double vision and for me it created a blind spot in my Field of view down range as i shot with both eyes open, I can see how if you had a problem how this would help..but what I did love about it was on a spotting scope.. wonderful for me in that department and a cheap in price add on


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Hey guys, Thanks for the honest review about the Blocker from Archery Addiction. I'm glad The Blocker worked great on your spotting scope.Thank you!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*pics*

ttt


----------



## solocams

*ttt*

hi my name is joseph ihave bin shooting the double vision blocker for twoweeks and i love it . thanks joseph


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thanks Joe, Tim


----------



## shoeminator

Awesome product, it does exactly what it says it will do. I won't shoot without it.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thank you very much shoeminator!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## NEVADAPRO

This is one of those......"why didn't I think of that" products that works EXACTLY as advertised!! 

Thanks for a great product that really fixed my eye problems!!


----------



## SandSquid

NEVADAPRO said:


> This is one of those......"why didn't I think of that" products that works EXACTLY as advertised!!
> 
> Thanks for a great product that really fixed my eye problems!!



And the best part is that after about a month of shooting with it, I found I really don't need it anymore. it pretty much trained my brain to have the left eye focus on teh bigger picture and not be drawn to the sight. it's like having and being able to process "dual monocular vision" (I think I just made that up) instead of binocular vision getting in the way when aiming.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thanks, lets bumpit up.


----------



## ILOVE3D

*Double Vision Blocker*

This thing is so simple and yet it works great, wish I had thought of it. I love mine and now I find it hard to shoot without it.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

thanks guy, good luck in vegas


----------



## absolutecool

I shot this for indoor and it really helped my problem!! I don't use a lens outside but I keep it in my stool just in case!!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

thanks for the comments, glad you like it, thanks again.


----------



## ILOVE3D

*Dvb*

I have seen more than a few here in Vegas the last two days. They all seem to loved them.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

that great news, how did you shoot?


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## ILOVE3D

*Double Vision Blocker*

First two days were ok and the third day, well lets just say that what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas! We all had a great time though and know many more wished they were there enjoying it as well.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

glad all of you made it back safe and sound.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*Dvb*

experimental prototype shape


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches

*My best explanation for the skeptics*

What the double vision blocker does is gives you one sight picture which is through your scope. I shoot both eyes open which in my opinion and all top ranked shooters opinions is the best way to compete at a high level and make you the best shooter you can be. The double vision blocker, blocks the sight picture that your left eye(for right handed shooter) sees and makes it focus through the scope. When people see double pins or their sight picture is out of focus it is because your non-peep eye is not focused on the sight picture through the scope it is focused on the sight picture outside of the scope. Well the double vision blocker BLOCKS that sight picture so now both eyes are focusing on the sight picture in your scope housing and gives you a 100% clear sight window. Like I said in my review I ahve the problem of being left eye dominant while shooting right handed, but over the years I have trained my left eye to focus on the outside of the scope and my right eye to focus through the peep, well it is actually an advantage that I can do that because I can focus on the target and the pin with no problems and have a clear pin on a clear target while most people have a clear pin on a blurred target or just the opposite, but the only set back to my situation is every once in awhile if it is really sunny or really low light my eyes blur and actually start to hurt and there have been times that I haven't been able to focus at all due to my dominant eye issue. Well with this product it has relieved all of that. I now have the clearest most focused sight picture I have ever had in my life and no matter what light conditions I am in it is still as clear as looking through the best binocular on the market and the best thing about this product for me personally is I can still use my focusing trick(being able to focus on both things clearly) and have a remarkably clear picture and never have to worry about the light conditions or my eyes hurting again. Now not many people have trained their eyes the way I have, but this product is GREAT FOR EVERYONE because of what it does. No matter what type of shooter you may be it is going to give you the best and clearest sight picture you have ever seen. I tell ya what order one and try it out and if you don't like it I am sure Mike or myself can refund your money. So give it a try and if you don't like it let me know and I will buy it back from you. Also, don't worry or focus on the fact there is something sticking out from your scope, focus on how much better and more clear of a picture you see. 
__________________


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

hey x kill, do you like the new shape of the blocker? just tring something new.


----------



## archerycharlie

I sent you a pm for some of the new rings. I have 2 of the blockers as i got one for another but they didn't want it. Thanks :thumbs_up charlie


----------



## archerycharlie

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick service. I got the new O-rings in my mail today.:mg:


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Your welcome!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

bump up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

try one


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

bump up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

*Dvb*

ttt:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

thanks for the thumbs up!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

this thing works great you gota try one!!!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

move up


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## spflugradt

I have a question about this... My wife wears prescription glasses (fairly strong) and she complains about seeing double. Now she doesn't shoot indoors nor does she shoot 3-D we shoot the targets in the back yard and such and hunt but she is having trouble with the double vision thing. Is it possible to add this to a spot hogg hoggt it hunter without a shade??? I would do anything to help her out here as it adds tremendous time to her shot because she is fighting the double vision so badly she has to take a lot more time to loose and arrow. Feel free to PM of you like.

Steve


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

pm sent


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

ttt


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

check one out at doublevisionblocker.com


----------



## halvy

ttt for a great product


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

thanks for the bump


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

to the top, new UV resistant o-ring are in the packages now.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

movin up take a look.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

READ this review.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

they work!


----------



## firemanbrown

up for my friend


----------



## DDaily

Great product! I have used this for about a year now all I can say is they just work! Shot with one I closed for ever much better to be able to shoot with both open. Like the new style let us now when we can get them I want one!
Tim 
Ever thought about a hinged style that folds flat out of the way to the front or back of the sight housing when not shooting?? Would also save the sight pins!!!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Thanks for the great review, trying to work out the extra cost of a hindge blocker. everyone needs one.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

Congrads to Will Gibson of Oklahoma for winning the Youth Male Freestyle class in Las Vages 2011 using the Double Vision Blocker. Thank you.


----------



## arch3r8oy

TOPBOWARCHERY said:


> Congrads to Will Gibson of Oklahoma for winning the Youth Male Freestyle class in Las Vages 2011 using the Double Vision Blocker. Thank you.


Hey Thanks!!!! I have been on a roll since the middle of last year and that is when I started using the Double Vision Blocker. I KNOW the DVB is one of the main reasons my shooting improved!


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

:bump:


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

:bump:


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

:bump:


----------



## Hittingguru

Tim-- I bought the product. Installation was easy, held tight when I shot. I'm sorry to say that it didn't releave the double vision problem. I went back to the tape on the glasses. I am working with one of the blinders that attach on the hat- but that may not be the answer either.


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY

How long did you work with it?


----------



## mprus

This sounds interesting and I may even try it but I have my doubts on whether it will work for me. My left eye is extremely dominant so it needs to be blocked out of the picture right away. I used to first wear an eye patch and then the clip on blinder. Both worked but I feel I lost some needed light and depth of field. My solution now as I am a contact lens wearer is to just not wear my left contact lens when I shoot and my brain automatically uses my better eye. It's still not a perfect solution but life never is!


----------



## Enticer

I guess I'll just keep my left eye closed at that price.


----------

